# Lab Grooming Q



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

We have a lab and a brush. The brush has a standard pet shop brush with 2 sides (black brush side and little steel pins side - picture attached). Can anyone tell us:

i) when we brush him, do we use the brush side or the 'pin' side of the brush?
ii) brush with the coat or against?

We don't show him etc, and no problems generally with his coat even if we don't brush him at all, but when we do brush him what is the proper way?

Sorry for such a basic Q but I can't seem to get a definitive answer.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you are brushing him just for bonding time, and a little "massage" then either sides of that brush are going to be just fine. If you are brushing him to remove the loose undercoat..then that brush is worthless.  A shedding blade, or furminator, or rubber curry are the best for help with shedding on labs.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ummm not doing it for the bonding thats for sure, he's bonded too much already LOL. But I wouldn't mind reducing the amount of his hair all over my house though. I've no idea what a shedding blade, or furminator, or rubber curry is .... I can look it up on the internet but which is the most idiot proof ?

Thanks


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Furminator. Some people will tell you that it ruins or breaks the topcoat, but I have used it on two of my own dogs and have never noticed such a thing. In fact, Alvin's coat is noticeably more glossy and gorgeous after I Furminate him. Besides, you said he isn't a show dog, so a few broken top hairs probably don't matter.

The Furminator is really just an expensive version of an shedding blade...but I like it better  If you to go that route, look for one on eBay, where it will be cheaper.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

All are pretty much foolproof, with the exception of the Furminator. A shedding blade and rubber curry can be found in the horse section of your local tractor supply/horse store. The Furminator is a great tool, when used correctly. Problems arise when people use it like its the be all, end all of deshedding. It can cause skin irritation if used to firmly or over and over in the same spot, or used to often. Once a week (maybe twice weekly in heavy shedding times) is all that is necessary. It is basically a 40 blade without the cutter piece. It grabs the undercoat, while leaving the top coat mostly intact. Like stated above, are cheaper online if you want to purchase one. I recommend the medium sized one..the small one is too small, and the large one is too large to work best, since dogs bodies are curved, and the Furminator is flat..not worth the money. The medium sized one is a great size for most any dog.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want to cut down on shedding, rubber curries and shedding blades are great. My Beagles shed quite a bit and I use an undercoat shedding rake, you can see them here: http://leerburg.com/811.htm


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I always use combs or undercoat rakes on Labs.. They work so well in getting out dead hair. Then I finish up with the furminator.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well thanks for the advice. I bought a shedding blade. Seems to work OK, at least he likes it. Except when we use it there are all these clouds of his hair floating around and he keeps trying to catch them in his mouth which is sort of annoying. Also, if I keep brushing more hair just keeps coming, never seems to run out. How do you know when to stop? How long do you usually do it for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

peppy264 said:


> Well thanks for the advice. I bought a shedding blade. Seems to work OK, at least he likes it. Except when we use it there are all these clouds of his hair floating around and he keeps trying to catch them in his mouth which is sort of annoying. Also, if I keep brushing more hair just keeps coming, never seems to run out. How do you know when to stop? How long do you usually do it for?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Welcome to the endless shedding of labs..LOL You can do it for about 15-20 minutes per day, until you get the shedding under control. You will know its under control when you do it for 15-20 minutes, and you see a very small amount of hair coming out towards the end of the session. If you do it longer, you can irritate the skin, and the dog.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> Welcome to the endless shedding of labs..LOL You can do it for about 15-20 minutes per day, until you get the shedding under control. You will know its under control when you do it for 15-20 minutes, and you see a very small amount of hair coming out towards the end of the session. If you do it longer, you can irritate the skin, and the dog.


YES, welcome to the wonderful world of a never ending shedding season with my favorite breed . I use a combination of a shedding blade and an ever gentle slicker brush with my two. They're both blowing coat right now and let's just say I've gotten over my fear of dog hair everywhere LOL. I vacuum daily and then take them both outside for some shedding blade work followed by a good going over with the slicker to grab up all the loose hair that's still on their coats.


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry but what's a slicker brush?


----------

